# Surf cart



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Anybody used one of the Berkley carts? I can't afford the wheeleze. Any other carts recommended for under $200?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have the biggest one Berkley makes. It has an aluminum frame like the other brands but with a special coating on it. I love it. It's big, but I can haul way more in it and I like the canvas liner it comes with. The sand spike straps are nice too.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Academy had the large fish mate for 199 the other day and I have bought both of mine for 150 or less.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Awesome! We'll be back down in a couple weeks. New cart in tow. Seems like a good way to manage a few rods and a cooler in the early mornings cruising the surf.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

I haven't checked academy yet.


----------



## reyesm275 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes Academy has the large one for $199 and the Jr for $149 or $179. Id personally go with the large one.


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm having a bubba jr or little bubba built and going to try it out in the sand and will let you know how it works out


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Whatever you get if you use it in the sand spring for the sand tires, it makes a world of difference.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Definitely post about the Bubba carts. He could use the good word... If they work well. Constructive criticism is always helpful as well.


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Hopin, I don't know if I can justify the price of the tires for only 20-30 days a year.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Cory S. said:


> Hopin, I don't know if I can justify the price of the tires for only 20-30 days a year.


Yeah I said the same thing, then I used one and will forever have both sand tires and hard tires. Sand tires are worth every penny and I typically only use mine in spring and fall.


----------



## Tydeorum (Aug 2, 2012)

Wish a place could rent them for a week. I come here every year for a week and its hard to pack for the trip. I would spring to rent one and return just so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## mustangmike89 (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm going to be picking my bubba cart up next friday, but I can say that he is very flexible with modifications to the carts. He messages you back in a very timely manner and is really nice about any questions you may have. My wife told me I can get the Jr for now because it will fit in the backseat and if I like it then after I get my truck finished I can buy the big one.


----------

